# Really good rub mixture if in a pinch...Don't kill me here old timers...LOL



## bambamok (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually did something that would make grandfather turn over in his grave for straying away from tradition.  McCormicks, Grill Mates has a really great rub called "SWEET AND SMOKY.  Did a brisket in it for 24 hours then seared it and smoked for over 15 hours and the flavor was out of this world.

BAMBAM-OKC


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

"If it makes your taste buds happy... let it ride" by an Old Timer..


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 7, 2010)

ok, I am not admitting this... so it's off the record...  but I frequently use the "pork rub" & "sweet & smoky" when I am in a pinch.

Both are delicious... you can't buy it in bulk containers though.  At memorial day the stuff was on sale for $2


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 7, 2010)

Who you callin a Old Timer?

I use there Pork Rub all the time , I like it alot.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2010)

I am with the if it tastes good to you go for it


----------



## bambamok (Jun 7, 2010)

I better be careful with the Ole timer remarks or I might get my tail feathers smoked.  LOL  My kids call me that now as well. 

The Pork Rub is good also like was mentioned.  I have to say I am really enjoying the humor and great positive spirited folks on this site!  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## garyt (Jun 7, 2010)

We had the pork rub for $1.59, I make my own and Pigs Worst Nightmare. but the stuff is good and now and then I want something different it is good stuff.


----------



## bassman (Jun 7, 2010)

Just shows you don't always have to buy a special rub or even make you own.  I have done briskets using Tone's Rosemary Garlic seasoning from Sam;s Club and they came out great.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 8, 2010)

I would use them but I forgot where I put them


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 8, 2010)

I use this stuff all the time, good, quick, easy, and pretty cheap! Nuttin wrong with it imo


----------



## eman (Jul 17, 2010)

Nothin wrong w/ using a store bought rub. Only problem i have is we are a no added salt kitchen.

 That is the main reason i come up w/ no salt and salt substitute rubs and sauces.


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2010)

It's all good. I'm still on the search for the perfect rub.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 17, 2010)

for chicken I like the grill mates too, but I like to play in the kitchen so I usually go for a garlic lemon pepper blend. On pork its garlic black pepper cumin and cayenne.  Don't have any good experience with beef yet so I can't say what I like on it for now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 17, 2010)

Now I have used store bought rub before and I make some too. Now I'm always changing my rubs or even just tweek one for a new flavor of sorts. So keep that under your hat and you will be fine.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 17, 2010)

There are many competition smokers who use store bought rubs and sauces, so don't feel bad.  I make my own rubs because it is cheaper, but if I knew a certain store rub delivered big flavors and wanted to do something special or different, no problem the store rub may be used straight or doctored.  Same with Q sauce, I use cattlemans, if 80% of USA restaurants think cattlemans is good enough for them, why should I argue.  However I always doctor it up making sweeter or hotter available for different tastes.  Recently I mixed it with another bottled marinade that gave it a tropical back taste yet still had the familiar bbq sauce flavor too, works great with chicken.  I tell my SMF buds what I might use, but when I am asked to cook at someone's house, I re-bottle the sauces so no one has a clue I didn't make it, plus I always take extra stuff to make it sweeter or hotter depending on what people want.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 18, 2010)

deltadude said:


> There are many competition smokers who use store bought rubs and sauces, so don't feel bad.  I make my own rubs because it is cheaper, but if I knew a certain store rub delivered big flavors and wanted to do something special or different, no problem the store rub may be used straight or doctored.  Same with Q sauce, I use cattlemans, if 80% of USA restaurants think cattlemans is good enough for them, why should I argue.  However I always doctor it up making sweeter or hotter available for different tastes.  Recently I mixed it with another bottled marinade that gave it a tropical back taste yet still had the familiar bbq sauce flavor too, works great with chicken.  I tell my SMF buds what I might use, but when I am asked to cook at someone's house, I re-bottle the sauces so no one has a clue I didn't make it, plus I always take extra stuff to make it sweeter or hotter depending on what people want.


I am with you most of the time I use cattlemans also I have a few recipies that my wife and I like but with little kids around time is of the essence and we only make our sauces on special smokes.  As far as rubs I make mine but when I am in a jam I always keep a bottle of store brought just in case.


----------



## hemi (Jul 18, 2010)

I usually use a''base''  To start with.  I always buy ''Open Pit'' for pork and poultry.

''Sweet Baby Ray's''  for beef..  

   These folks make a good sauce as-is but it is even better as a 'foundation' to build on.

I know i am starting with an acceptable sauce to begin with . It is always easy to''tweak''

it to make the changes U want.

  I also have some ''NASTY BROWN..".....
 

 Last year I took alla the "end of summer'' peppers and tomatoes and put them thru the blender

for a ''hot sauce'' .  It was hot but not much else.  I had 3-4 bbq batches inna back of the fridge

that just didn't cut it.

  I mixed alla the above into one batch and simmered it for an hour or so.  I added a bottle

of Crown Royal for my pay-off celebration while it was simmering away.

  I call it '' Nasty Brown''  ...  I froze most of it.  Best stuff I ever capped my lip over.[almost]

 Probably second best thing inna world..

   Ain't NO WAY I could ever duplicate it..  This stuff is truly a Happt Accident..  Hemi..


----------



## hemi (Jul 18, 2010)

oops..  Happy..


----------



## texansmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

Love these posts!  Nothing wrong with manufactured rubs, sauces or marinades.  I use them all the time.  One of my favorites is called Tuscan Sun Herb Seasoning (get it locally from H E B Grocery store here in Houston in the bulk spice section) it is great on chicken, fish, pork, veggies but have not tried it on beef I think Penzeys has one similar called Tuscan Sunset.  I tried some stuff from California called Pappy's Choice Seasoning....Excellent stuff especially on beef.  It was created to use on Tri-Tips.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 22, 2010)

i often doctor up store bought stuff or make my own depending on time and ambition. although new to smoking i have been grilling awhile and also the indirect heat with smoke pouches. that just wasnt enough for me though and had to break down and try smoking. the ribs were so much better this way then when i had, had them grilled before. i think i'm hooked. cant wait until tomorrow to fire it up again! smoke on!


----------



## ak1 (Jul 22, 2010)

@ OP; no need to feel bad about using a commercial rub or sauce. Remember, the vast majority of commercial rubs/sauces were at one time, someone's special homemade recipe. These people just figured out how to sell on a large scale.


----------

